# SV - Pork Belly: How to?



## illini40 (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello

I’m thawing some pork belly, and I think I may want to try some in the SV.

How do you do pork belly in the SV?

Thanks!


----------



## SGMan (Jun 18, 2021)

Try one of these methods - or even MORE on his channel!



Here is a link to search for all things 'belly' on his channel.
This should give you some inspiration! Good luck!



			https://www.youtube.com/c/SousVideEverything/search?query=belly


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 18, 2021)

No offense, but good lord, why???


----------



## SGMan (Jun 18, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> No offense, but good lord, why???



LOL 

Because experimentation. Its a different way of cooking it that yields different consistency and mouthfeel. At the end of the day its still a pork belly and its still GOOOOOOD. 

And its fun to play with different methods of cooking things. :)


----------

